# Any new connections coming?



## jcsnyc (Apr 26, 2020)

Does anyone know if any new "Connections" are coming? I see the three (Portfolio, Blurb & WHCC), but would really like to see connections to SmugMug, Facebook, Instagram, etc.


----------



## jcsnyc (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok - to answer my own question, I found that I can upload via browser directly to SmugMug. I guess I was focusing on the desktop app too much!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 26, 2020)

Facebook removed their photo integration with third party apps.  The Facebook Publish Service that was available in Classic is no longer there for that reason.  Unless FB changes its policy, don't expect anything.


----------

